
Angela Merkel draws on science background in Covid-19 explainer - _Microft
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/16/angela-merkel-draws-on-science-background-in-covid-19-explainer-lockdown-exit
======
pmdulaney
Kudos to Merkel. She does indeed sound like a scientist. But I fear that she
has added to the confusion. An audiovisual approach is definitely better when
trying to explain the spread of a communicable disease. If the explanation
must be solely by means of spoken speech, then one must get to the main point
much more quickly than she does.

------
third_I
Germany lucked out to have such a background of experience as Merkel's to lead
the country during such a crisis.

Science doesn't come easily to most leaders, unfortunately, as this crisis is
proving around the world.

